# Online Fines payment problem Solved



## eimrkhan (Jun 18, 2013)

The new online system of Traffic fines in UAE is giving problem to most of the Expats for paying fines due to National number , Traffic profile number and Unified ID number asked in the system. Nation number is on your UAE ID Card mentioned as ID number 15 digits. Traffic profile number is your TC number mentioned on your vehicle registration or driving license. While Unified ID number is present on the stamped visa on your passport as right top UID number 8 digit in total. Try it I have done with these numbers .. Good luck


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

eimrkhan said:


> The new online system of Traffic fines in UAE is giving problem to most of the Expats for paying fines due to National number , Traffic profile number and Unified ID number asked in the system. Nation number is on your UAE ID Card mentioned as ID number 15 digits. Traffic profile number is your TC number mentioned on your vehicle registration or driving license. While Unified ID number is present on the stamped visa on your passport as right top UID number 8 digit in total. Try it I have done with these numbers .. Good luck


So far my solution has worked great for over four years so far......

Don't break the law and wonder of wonders no fines and no problems. Says he smuggly


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Roxtec Blue said:


> So far my solution has worked great for over four years so far......
> 
> Don't break the law and wonder of wonders no fines and no problems. Says he smuggly



Seems like thou has not heard yet of the "phantom fine"


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> Seems like thou has not heard yet of the "phantom fine"


Is that like a Rolls Royce Phantom? They're pretty fine too


----------

